# Slow Roasted Sticky Chicken *****



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

MaryeO,

This is in response to your question (at http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/ubb/Foru...L/000137.html) of what I had with your recipe we made, they actually complimented each other very well.

I can almost guarantee this is the most tender chicken you will ever try. Typically, unless chicken is velveted in the traditional Chinese method of cooking, I tend to not like it because it is not tender enough. I find most American styles of cooked chicken to be dry even when the person sitting across from me is raving about how tender it is. So, that being said, this stuff is succulent, definitely in the top2 in my lifetime of tenderness! My partner said the breast meat was like velvet.

It takes a little advance planning but it couldn't be easier.

Recipe:

* Slow Roasted Sticky Chicken *

This recipe is a great way to roast a large chicken. It is reminiscent of those rotisserie-style chickens that are so popular now, and it is very easy to make. The meat comes out very moist and flavorful, so it is as good leftover as freshly cooked. Please try it and you will never roast chicken any other way. You need to start this the night before serving. Adapted from a recipe by Mimi Hiller.

4 tsp. salt 
2 tsp. paprika 
1 tsp. cayenne pepper 
1 tsp. onion powder 
1 tsp. dried thyme 
1 tsp. white pepper 
1/2 tsp. garlic powder 
1/2 tsp. black pepper 
1 large roasting chicken, as big as you can find 
1 cup chopped yellow onion

In a small bowl, thoroughly combine all the spices. Remove giblets from chicken, clean the cavity well and pat dry with paper towels. Rub the spice mixture into the chicken, both inside and out, making sure it is evenly distributed and down deep into the skin. I like to pull separate the skin from the meat and rub the spices between the two. Place in a resealable plastic bag, seal and refrigerate overnight. (You can make a big batch of this ready for use when you feel like it.)

When ready to roast chicken, stuff cavity with onions, and place in a shallow baking pan. Roast, uncovered, at 250 degrees for 5 hours (yes, 250 degrees for 5 hours is correct).

After the first hour, baste chicken occasionally (every half hour or so) with pan juices. The pan juices will start to caramelize on the bottom of the pan and the chicken will turn golden brown. If the chicken contains a pop-up thermometer,ignore it. Let chicken rest about 10 minutes before carving.

Sticky Chicken FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions):

Q. Is 250 degrees a safe temperature? I always thought a higher temperature was necessary in order to kill the bacteria. 
A. It isn't the oven temperature that is necessary to kill bacteria, but the temperature that the meat reaches. All of my cookbooks recommend cooking poultry to an internal temperature of 180 degrees Fahrenheit, so as long as the chicken is cooked to that temperature, it should be fine. Crockpots cook at about 250 degrees on low, so why not the oven? 
I've made this recipe many, many times over the last ten years. I know lots of other people who prepare this regularly, as well. I've never known anyone to get sick. If you have any concerns, use an instant-read meat thermometer inserted in the thigh to make sure it reaches 180 degrees.

Enjoy!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Anyone who tries the, just let us know what you think in return for the recipe!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow this looks wonderful. I think I`ll give it a try too. Perfect recipe for a cold winter evening.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

cchiu, I noted that it wouldn't be as good in a crockpot, but how about a Nesco roaster? I'm dying for recipes that'll be ready when I return from work (usually 7-8 hours later), and this sounds scrumptious! However, I'd be reluctant to leave my gas oven on unattended for that long. My Nesco is a small one that holds, probably, a large roasting chicken.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

So glad you enjoyed MaryeO! It's so rewarding to pass on a recipe someone else enjoys just as much!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

This is the best chicken I have ever eaten in my whole life. Thank you cchiu for posting it and thank you Nicko for having this site and all the archives and everything.

(I'm in love...







)

[ September 03, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Dear Mike...I think you will love cchiu's chicken. I rubbed the mixture in the skin and under the skin on the breast. When I make it again, I plan to cut the salt by about half though.

It really was wonderful and the juices made a terrific base for gravy for open faced sandwiches the next day.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Thanks Nancy, especially for the tip about the salt. Actually we limit salt, so I'll leave it out altogether. Let you know how that works. Bought a big Perdue roaster this afternoon (we don't have a poultry market anywhere near us) and will rub it and put it to ferment tonight.

Mike


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

CChiu:

A question. Crispy skin is a big thing in this recipe, so-- could I use a convection setting for this?

Or, would it pull out too much moisture over the 5-hour baking time? Sounds tempting to use it, maybe with more basting.

Another: you say work the rub "well down into the skin." It this a lot of hard rubbing on top of the skin, or should I pull the skin away from the breast meta and work the rub inside?

Appreciate your help.

Your reviewers have convinced me I've got to try it. Will let you know the results.

Mike

[ September 06, 2001: Message edited by: MikeLM ]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Sorry for the delayed responses everyone!

Mezzaluna,
Not sure about the roaster. Why don't you try it and let us know?

bea, thanks for the input!

nancya, you're very welcome!

MikeLM,
Actually, I'm not sure where you're getting the idea that "Crispy skin is a big thing in this recipe" because it is not. That's why it's called "Sticky" Chicken, because the skin is not crispy and believe me, I love crispy skin so it's a big sacrifice for me!

As for the rub, I like to pull separate the skin from the meat and rub the spices between the two.

Enjoy!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

My SLow-Roasted Sticky Chicken is in the oven right now. Arrival time, 7:30 PM. This is so exciting; I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Bon a-p-p-é-t-i-t, Anneke!

 

Hey I was censored...!!! 

[ September 21, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

funny how Appét*t doesn't make it but Titillating does..!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)




----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Merde: I'm at 180 and my guests aren't arriving for another 2 hours. I wasn't expecting it to be done in 3 hours!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Anneke,

How did it go?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds interesting cchiu, I've never heard of this before, is it a regional item?

Acouple questions before I attempt it...My spouse won't eat anything spicer than a mild BBQ sauce. How spicey is this? Will wimpy eaters like it?

Also we don't eat the skin on chicken, so I'd rub the seasoning under the skin as well as on top, does it penitrate deeply into the meat?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oops

P.S. Are you using fresh thyme or ground thyme in your rub?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

W,
I ran out of dry thyme (I don't really like it anyway) so I used the fresh stuff, finely chopped. It was great! I didn't rub under the skin because I thought it might be too salty or spicy, but I could have easily done it. The seasonings make the chicken smell and taste like a mild BBQ chicken so I don't think your husband will find it too spicy.

Keep an eye on the internal temperature however: mine only took 3 hours. THough I kept it in a super-low oven for 2-3 hours while waiting for my guests to arrive, it stayed moist and delicious. Can't wait to try this with turkey for thanksgiving! Does anyone have a rule of thumb for the timing with this recipe?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

W.DeBord,

I don't think it's regional, just created by Mimi who decided to share the recipe. I don't personally find this chicken spicy, just full of flavor which does not overpower, but rather, enhances the flavor of the chicken. I usually use all dried ingredients for this recipe but you may certainly use fresh if you like of course!

In my response "posted September 08, 2001 04:34 PM"
"I like to pull separate the skin from the meat and rub the spices between the two."

Anneke,
Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

